# What’s ur favorite muzzleloader?



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im more fisherman than hunter but i think its time for me to get a muzzleloader. If you want to sell your muzzleloader feel free to solicit. I was in my best friends hunting room today. He had a t/c encore with a slew of interchangable barrels. Said its the most bad ass versatile gun he’s had. Id at least like to have what my friends have.

I have a few general questions also. What cal is best for deer muzzleloader in ohio? Is 50 cal overkill? And what kind of rounds do you prefer? I only know what i’ve read about muzzle loaders. Is the t/c encore the best muzzle loader?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a CVA Optima v2 .50 cal, stainless, open sights. I use blackhorn 209 powder, cci mag primers, and Barnes T-EZ 250g sabos. I love my set up. The TC encore is a great rifle from what iv heard.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the traditional muzzleloaders. I have killed many deer with a Springfield Hawkins 50 Cal percussion cap that I made from a kit when I was a kid. 50 Cal is not over kill and I bet it's the most common Cal for hunting. I'm excited for this muzzleloader season to kill a deer with a flintlock that was recently given to me. Don't over look the old stuff, they are fun to shoot and provide great bragging rights over your friends that didn't get a deer with the modern fancy kind!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Depends on the area hunting in my opinion( and your budget) .... just got into the ml hunting a few years back.... I like easy.... power belt bullets 247gr 50 cal. Or 270gr in the traditions , 100gr (2) triple seven pellets , no high end ml.... wolf, or traditions both scoped.... my woods don't offer long shots so big powder loads is not needed or used (150gr, 3 pellets)
I always hope my season is done before these are needed and usually is, but have had to use and taken deer in the past


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Neighbor has a huge 750 yard shooting range so would like a muzzle loader set up capable of longer shots if possible. But most shots along the thicket are 50 to 100 yards.

As far as budget goes i dont really care. I worked so much overtime this year i just want something good. I’ll spend 500-1000 if i have to.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’ve owned 4 muzzleloaders, and all have shot sub 2 “ 100 yard groups, including the lowest end CVA. The more expensive ones are built to last and usually have much better triggers than the cheaper ones. I think a lot of people buy a gun, some pellets and a single projectile, get 3 inch 50 yard groups and think it’s great...Nothing wrong with doing that, it’s the easiest and cheapest route and acceptable for killing a deer, but without trying different projectile and charges, you will probably never realize the potential of the gun........I like my TC omega 50 cal real well and it’s as accurate as any that I’ve shot, however i had to shoot various loads to get 1 inch 100 yard groups.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

CVA accura thumbhole stock, 50 cal,buckhorn power,Barnes bullets
Nitride barrel


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

T/C Arms Pro Hunter Endeavour .50cal.
Nikon Monarch 5 3-15x42 scope with custom turret
Blackhorn 209 powder / 85 grains by weight
Parker Ballistic Extreme 275 gr. sabot
CCI 209M primer
Spinjag loaders and jags
100 yd. 3 shot cloverleaf all day long


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Still using the old Dixie 45 cal Kentucky long gun with Thompson maxi balls. It's deadly accurate and I've seldom had a deer go more than a few steps.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I stick with my TC Renegade my dad bought for me in 1985 when I was 14. The inlines are nice but I like more traditional black powder rifle. Had it out Saturday, leveled the sights on a doe at 30 yards but let her walk.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I mainly use my 1st generation Encore I switched to Blackhorn powder from 777 and I like the 240 grn xtp bullets their accurate and are deadly on deer and I also have a New England sidekick 50 cal I bought cause it looks just like an old single barrel shotgun but Ive only shot it a handful of times always use my Encore


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the cva accura v2 stainless with nitride coating bulgara barrel is the most accurate ml made. and with the hand removable breach plug the simplest to clean. with the nitride coating on ss it should never rust. I had a accura v2 stainless that I chose for shooting over my encore. but my v2 was stolen so im back to using my encore. the cva has come a long way the last few yrs. they are not the old cheap guns they made for yrs. if I had the money I would own one of the cva with the nitride coated barrels.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Cva has the optima wolf and accura. Nobody carries the accura around me. Is it much better than the optima or wolf?


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Encore pro hunter with a vortex 2x7 100 grains by volume of bh209 and a 240 grain harvester pt gold. Not saying it’s the only answer but it drives tacks and has served me well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Cva has the optima wolf and accura. Nobody carries the accura around me. Is it much better than the optima or wolf?


I personally think its much better. its like getting a ford crown vic or a mercury grand marquis. a chevy or a caddy.

the encore is a great gun but its my second choice behind the new cva accura v2 with nitride coating.
sherman


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

I still think modern ML are just high powered rifles that are inconvenient to load, yes I own 1 but wait every year for PA flintlock season, puts a whole new twist on deer hunting, its an absolute blast deer hunting with a flintlock


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

With limited time to hunt. I’m gonna use the best crossbow I can afford for archery season. The best rifle for gun season. And the best muzzleloader for black powder season


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

By the way I’ve tagged out with nice buck and doe with my crossbow already and my son got his last one Sunday morning with his 444


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

TC Encore is my favorite. Shoots amazing and feels right when on the shoulder.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a Traditions pursuit 50 cal with a 3 - 9 scope on it. Scope is a little over kill, but this is the most accurate gun I have ever shot.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Mine is older Knight Master Hunter 50 cal. SS 26" fluted barrel with thumbhole stock and leupold scope ,209 primer , 3 triple 7 pellets and top it off with nothing but Barnes Bullets .


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Any .50 cal. in-line. I prefer the T/C Encore ( Omega good too) or CVA optima or Accura
I like the easy out breech plug. ( but so what if you have one that needs a tool)
I like XTP 300 grain bullet in .44 cal. (240 grain ok), (I have some no longer made 260 grain winchester platinum tip) BUT IF i ever switch, it will be the Barnes Expanders.
Be sure to use the correct loading jag tip for the bullet you are using.
No need for more than 100 grains of powder. I would use Blackhorn 209 or Triple Seven.
Be sure to use the correct breech plug and primer for the type of powder you are using.
Check out E. Arthur Brown Co. muzzle loading tips and products.
Check Randy Wakeman / Chuck Hawks muzzle loading info...w/ a grain of salt...Chuck seems to HATE CVA and power belts. But there is some good info there.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

loweman165 said:


> I stick with my TC Renegade my dad bought for me in 1985 when I was 14. The inlines are nice but I like more traditional black powder rifle. Had it out Saturday, leveled the sights on a doe at 30 yards but let her walk.
> View attachment 333183





loweman165 said:


> I stick with my TC Renegade my dad bought for me in 1985 when I was 14. The inlines are nice but I like more traditional black powder rifle. Had it out Saturday, leveled the sights on a doe at 30 yards but let her walk.
> View attachment 333183


Is that a left handed version?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

1more said:


> Is that a left handed version?


Yeah. Took him some time to find it. Ended up getting it at a Barber shop/ Gun shop in down town Ashland. I'm sure that place is gone. Or maybe it was West Salem?


----------



## Buckeye3405 (Dec 19, 2018)

Knight original DISC rifle. .50 cal Original Burris Greeley CO 3x9 scope. 300gr Hornady XTP. 100gr Tripple 7. Been shooting this setup since 2000 or 2001 when the DISC first came out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve been using my Encore for a very long time. Had to actually order it through F-F-F outfitters because nobody even had one in shop yet. Couldn’t even guess how many deer my son, friends and myself have killed with it. It just feels natural against my shoulder or while carrying it. The only ml I’ve personally seen that will shoot with it is my buddies Remington smokeless. The only reason I would ever get another ml would be to buy another Encore but in stainless, they weren’t made yet when I bought mine. Most of the newer inlines just feel cheap to me especially with those plastic stocks. I think I stopped carrying a shotgun during gun week about 20 years ago. Never had a reason to after buying my Encore.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

M R DUCKS said:


> Any .50 cal. in-line. I prefer the T/C Encore ( Omega good too) or CVA optima or Accura
> I like the easy out breech plug. ( but so what if you have one that needs a tool)
> I like XTP 300 grain bullet in .44 cal. (240 grain ok), (I have some no longer made 260 grain winchester platinum tip) BUT IF i ever switch, it will be the Barnes Expanders.
> Be sure to use the correct loading jag tip for the bullet you are using.
> ...


I used the expanders and they grouped awesome. The only reason I stopped was because everything within 1’ of the entrance or exit hole was completely wasted. Shoulder shot a doe at a ranged 142 yards and both shoulders were jello. Sucks because my Encore loved them with 150gr of Jim Shockey Gold.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive had great luck with my T C black diamond 90 grns pwdr 235 bullets 100 yard easy


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you will be very happy with the cva accura v2 or the tc encore. I just like the cva better. even though i'm very happy with my encore. but if I had the money to spare i'd get me a cva accura v2's with the nitride finish.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I decided on the cva accura. Everybody that has an encore or cva likes em so i cant go wrong. I can borrow my friends encore or tradition when i want so didnt feel like doubling on the encore.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Will also add that quality optics are just as or more important than the rifle


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Harry1959 said:


> Will also add that quality optics are just as or more important than the rifle


and quality rings!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Says it comes with a konuspro 3x10x44. I also got a banner muzzleloader scope 3x9.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Remington 700 .45 converted to smokeless powder


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

fireline said:


> Remington 700 .45 converted to smokeless powder


Bad Bull ??


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

tnt1958 said:


> Bad Bull ??


https://www.arrowheadrifles.com/arrowhead-muzzleloader/

I had them change the barrel and I installed the new breach plug, it wasn't very expensive when I did it, I already had the 700 muzzle loader.
Anyone thinking about a conversion there's a lot of good information on ''Doug's Message Board"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> I decided on the cva accura. Everybody that has an encore or cva likes em so i cant go wrong. I can borrow my friends encore or tradition when i want so didnt feel like doubling on the encore.


you wont be disappointed with the accura v2. they are all great guns. which model did you get? the ones with the nitride coating is almost impervious to rust.



hailtothethief said:


> Says it comes with a konuspro 3x10x44. I also got a banner muzzleloader scope 3x9.


thats the scope I had on my v2 and its a great scope. again you wont be disappointed.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Says its the ACCURA V2 LR TH NIT/MAX1 PKG


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Says its the ACCURA V2 LR TH NIT/MAX1 PKG


yep you got the top of the line. the lr stands for long range. it has a little longer barrel for better down range accuracy. thats the one I would buy if I had the money. if you don't like it for any reason just pm me and give it to me for Christmas. i'll make the trip to pick it up on my own dime.
sherman


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

loweman165 said:


> I stick with my TC Renegade my dad bought for me in 1985 when I was 14. The inlines are nice but I like more traditional black powder rifle. Had it out Saturday, leveled the sights on a doe at 30 yards but let her walk.
> View attachment 333183


Curious, what's that gun worth? Have one just like it in right hand. Loved that gun but after missing 2 deer with dry fires, including nice buck, I went to an inline Traditions with scope. Whole lot easier to clean... Not the most expensive gun but accurate and lighter to carry in my old age.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

LEfriend said:


> Curious, what's that gun worth? Have one just like it in right hand. Loved that gun but after missing 2 deer with dry fires, including nice buck, I went to an inline Traditions with scope. Whole lot easier to clean... Not the most expensive gun but accurate and lighter to carry in my old age.


Probably somewhere around $350. Just from what I've seen at auctions.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

for meat - the T/C Encore 50cal w 3x9 scope over see through mounts is tough to beat. it is easily a 200yd rifle. also like the interchangeable barrels but for specialty caliber only as its still single shot...

for fun & challenge - the flintlock traditions hawken with good old iron sights. when PA started the flintlock season back in 70's this was the only option there. oh, back then had to use a patched round ball too. Over half the time when hunting in January you could not keep the powder in pan dry - click - click - click puff... deer just looking at you.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

CVA Optima I have mine dialed in at 200yards love it


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I have yet to find one of those semi-automatic muzzle loaders so popular in southeast Ohio... My quest continues...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> I have yet to find one of those semi-automatic muzzle loaders so popular in southeast Ohio... My quest continues...


they make one with a cylinder but it has a short barrel. then there's the double barrel.
sherman


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

There's a certain demographic in those parts that don't care for rules and regulations. They use whatever is at hand during muzzle loading season. Their name shall not, cannot be mentioned.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

hailtothethief said:


> Neighbor has a huge 750 yard shooting range so would like a muzzle loader set up capable of longer shots if possible. But most shots along the thicket are 50 to 100 yards.
> 
> As far as budget goes i dont really care. I worked so much overtime this year i just want something good. I’ll spend 500-1000 if i have to.


I got a older cva one of there first ones that used a shotgun primer it's was cheap but very accurate up to 200yds.lol if you want a long range one my boss bought a custom one from a company In PA shoots like 1000 yds but very spendy like 8 grand....to much money for a muzzle loader if you ask me


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ltroyer said:


> I got a older cva one of there first ones that used a shotgun primer it's was cheap but very accurate up to 200yds.lol if you want a long range one my boss bought a custom one from a company In PA shoots like 1000 yds but very spendy like 8 grand....to much money for a muzzle loader if you ask me


i've read about the ones thats accurate to 500 yrds thats priced around 4,000.00. they use a bolt action and a high powered rifle casing for the primer. if I had more money than I knew what to do with i'd own one. Johnston makes one the uses a 700 rifle breach that has 2 relief ports so there is no blow back to the breach. it produces well over 100,000 lbs of breach pressure sending the bullet out to 500 yrds with a group of 3.75".
sherman

90% of my shots are 50 yrds or closer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> There's a certain demographic in those parts that don't care for rules and regulations. They use whatever is at hand during muzzle loading season. Their name shall not, cannot be mentioned.


Yea...having lived in either Hocking Co. or right on the border of Hocking/Fairfield Co. the last 30+ yr's, I've found that the 'certain demographic' you speak of includes many of the locals born and raised here that are not of any particular 'sect' or demographic of people other than the slob hunting demographic and unfortunately take all wildlife/deer for granted and think they can never hurt, especially the deer population with their 'brown and down' mentality. They also don't care one bit about property lines or having respect enough for their neighbor's to even make an attempt to give a phone call to the property owner to come on their property for whatever reason before trespassing.
Come ml season around this area, the sounds of 'spray and pray' gun shots being delivered so fast that there's no way possible accuracy can even be a consideration will be no different than during regular gun season.

Far as ml'ers goes...have several from flinters, cap locks to inlines.
My two favs. inlines for deer hunting would have to be either the CVA Optima(which my son ended up with)or the TC Encore Pro Hunter with the edge going to the Encore. For no other reason than it just fits me better and seems to be balanced a bit better. Plus, I've had it the longest out of all the inlines and just know it best.
Shooting the Blackhorn 209 powder, both the Optima and Encore are just so easy to shoot, maintain and are well built.
Using the Blackhorn 209 powder, cleaning is no more than like cleaning a regular shotgun or modern powder shooting rifle.
It's that easy!

As with all front stuffers, most are capable of shooting more accurately than the shooter once the shooter takes the time to figure out the load the rifle wants. To add to that statement, IMO, one of the biggest mistakes made when trying to ring out the accuracy of a ml, regardless of brand, is using the exact same charge our buddy uses in his rifle cause our rifle is just like his.
They are NOT all created equal.
While it might be okay to keep our buddy's charge in mind as some sort of reference point, we need to tailor our own charge/load to what our specific rifle wants.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Yea...having lived in either Hocking Co. or right on the border of Hocking/Fairfield Co. the last 30+ yr's, I've found that the 'certain demographic' you speak of includes many of the locals born and raised here that are not of any particular 'sect' or demographic of people other than the slob hunting demographic and unfortunately take all wildlife/deer for granted and think they can never hurt, especially the deer population with their 'brown and down' mentality. They also don't care one bit about property lines or having respect enough for their neighbor's to even make an attempt to give a phone call to the property owner to come on their property for whatever reason before trespassing.
> Come ml season around this area, the sounds of 'spray and pray' gun shots being delivered so fast that there's no way possible accuracy can even be a consideration will be no different than during regular gun season.
> 
> Far as ml'ers goes...have several from flinters, cap locks to inlines.
> ...


my encore is a great rifle thats done its job well over the last few yrs. but I had the cva accura v2 that I chose over the encore. but the fact that my older brother bought the cva for me might have played a part in my choice. and ease of cleaning was another big factor. but it got stole out of my closet one week we went to tn. left my youngest son at home and he had his drug addict friends over. if I ever get the money to spare i'm going to try the cva long range nitride barrel 45 caliber with the new long range 280 grn power belt with it. i've been shooting my encore with 150 grns 777 powder with a cva 250 grn slick load. the gun loves this load. you cant find the slick loads any more. when what I have is gone i'll start finding what my rifle likes with another bullet. but i'll try 100 grns of 777 in the 45 to start with.
sherman


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going old school again this year. A reproduction Zouave Civil War era in .58...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> I'm going old school again this year. A reproduction Zouave Civil War era in .58...
> View attachment 334625


I hunted one yr with a 12 ga double barrel. it used a .690 round ball and a .25000 patch with 90 grns of black powder. killed a 4 pointer at 52 steps. destroyed the lungs and took a half moon out of the top of the heart. any rifle that puts a bullet in the boiler maker of a deer will do the job.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I'm going old school again this year. A reproduction Zouave Civil War era in .58...
> View attachment 334625


Had the same rifle as a young teen many years ago.
Thing is a light cannon for sure and I had a lot of fun with it.
But at day's end, after packing it around all day, I would surely be ready to set in down.
Believe there are still a few nipples, nipple wrenches, round,mini and maxi balls etc down stairs in the BP box that you would be welcome to if you would like. Would just have to dig them up.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> my encore is a great rifle thats done its job well over the last few yrs. but I had the cva accura v2 that I chose over the encore. but the fact that my older brother bought the cva for me might have played a part in my choice. and ease of cleaning was another big factor. but it got stole out of my closet one week we went to tn. left my youngest son at home and he had his drug addict friends over. if I ever get the money to spare i'm going to try the cva long range nitride barrel 45 caliber with the new long range 280 grn power belt with it. i've been shooting my encore with 150 grns 777 powder with a cva 250 grn slick load. the gun loves this load. you cant find the slick loads any more. when what I have is gone i'll start finding what my rifle likes with another bullet. but i'll try 100 grns of 777 in the 45 to start with.
> sherman


I would say that if you ever went to Blackhorn 209 powder, you most likely would never go back to any other BP substitute. It's the cleanest BP substitute bar none on the market. No crud ring issues often found with 777, clean up as stated before consists of a couple passes with regular modern cleaning supplies such as Hoppes, Break Free etc No need for #13 BP bore cleaner or any other BP specific cleaning concoction. 
It's got a longer shelf life and is a hot powder that's very consistent.
The only down side(IMO, not a down side as I like loose powder) is that it does not come in pellet form...only loose.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Had the same rifle as a young teen many years ago.
> Thing is a light cannon for sure and I had a lot of fun with it.
> But at day's end, after packing it around all day, I would surely be ready to set in down.
> Believe there are still a few nipples, nipple wrenches, round,mini and maxi balls etc down stairs in the BP box that you would be welcome to if you would like. Would just have to dig them up.


That's awful nice of ya. The first thing I did after shooting the rifle was jump on Amazon to find a reproduction sling. Of course, that mistake led to a reproduction bayonet. I could always stab a deer if need be. So I got that goin' for me...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> That's awful nice of ya. The first thing I did after shooting the rifle was jump on Amazon to find a reproduction sling. Of course, that mistake led to a reproduction bayonet. I could always stab a deer if need be. So I got that goin' for me...


Yes...the bayonet is always a plus for close quarters hand to hand combat.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My favorite is the one in hand..... most of the time it's never needed.... tagged out before ml season
Past 2 deer taken (1 by a good friend, then by me) was a cva wolf .... nice short barrel and shoots good at 50yrds 
A lot lighter then the 2 other traditions I own


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have a CVA Optima. It’s been a great rifle. It’s accurate, reliable, and easy to clean. For the cost they are hard to beat. I shoot Blackhorn powder and Barnes bullets. Barnes expand perfectly every time.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Dunhams had barnes bullets i was gonna get but cva recommended 295 grain aerotip bullets as most compatible with the accura for deer hunting.

There was a bunch of gripes about sabot bullets for muzzleloaders on youtube. I thought sabot were the greatest bullets invented. Guess not for muzzleloader


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Dunhams had barnes bullets i was gonna get but cva recommended 295 grain aerotip bullets as most compatible with the accura for deer hunting.
> 
> There was a bunch of gripes about sabot bullets for muzzleloaders on youtube. I thought sabot were the greatest bullets invented. Guess not for muzzleloader


i've been shooting sabots since I got my 1st inline many yrs ago, no complaints from me.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> Dunhams had barnes bullets i was gonna get but cva recommended 295 grain aerotip bullets as most compatible with the accura for deer hunting.
> 
> There was a bunch of gripes about sabot bullets for muzzleloaders on youtube. I thought sabot were the greatest bullets invented. Guess not for muzzleloader


Most likely they recommended the Powerbelt bullet as well.
And that's because the same parent company that owns CVA also owns Powerbelt...BPI Outdoors
https://www.bpioutdoors.com/

While I have a couple inlines that shoot PB bullets very well, have shot enough deer with them that I'm convinced their terminal effect is very iffy at best. Have had very few expand as advertised with many more either no expansion at all or completely fragmenting upon entrance. Too, found that pushing the 295grn Aerotips much past 90-95 grns of powder results in more loose groups.

FWIW, there are many brands of bullets, including Barnes that offer 'aerotip' or 'spire' tipped bullets.
Here's a pic of the all copper (not steel core copper jacketed bullet) Barnes TEZ bullet that was developed by Barnes specifically to mushroom at a wide range of ml'er velocities.
Barnes offers other ml specific bullets as well...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DP


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

dp


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I’ll sight in my muzzleloader this weekend and find out if they are full of ****. They said with the cva accura there best accuracy in their tests was with 295 grains aerotip bullets, hundred grain of 777 powder and winchester 209 primers.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

hailtothethief said:


> I’ll sight in my muzzleloader this weekend and find out if they are full of ****. They said with the cva accura there best accuracy in their tests was with 295 grains aerotip bullets, hundred grain of 777 powder and winchester 209 primers.


That’s exactly what I’ve used in my accura for years only complaint I have is I run out of tags before muzzleloader season gets here


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

While they may print good on paper, that does not mean they will react the best when hitting flesh.
As stated, two of my inlines, especially my old Remington slings them like nobody's business with 90grns of Pyrodex. Will knock the center clear out of a target out to about 150yds.
The bullet just doesn't always do as it's supposed to on a deer.
Somewhere around here I've got a few old PB's I was able to recover from deer I've killed that didn't pass through and hardly expanded at all. Have also had a few shoulder shots that the bullet completely fragmented when hitting bone. Have had other broadside heart shots in which the entrance and exit holes were the same size showing zero expansion. Got the deer but very little blood trail.

Ran into the same issue shooting both the Hornady SST's and the TC Shockwave's (same bullets both made by Hornady). Though they are surgically accurate out of both the TC Encore and Optima...both those bullets are actually steel core, copper jacketed pistol bullets not designed to expand at lower ml velocities.
A few years ago, Lundy suggested using the Barnes TEZ or TMZ bullets for not only their reliable accuracy but their great terminal effect as well. Boy was he correct! Best move I ever made out of my inlines.
They are every bit as accurate on paper and have performed flawlessly on deer expanding to the prettiest rose petal you ever seen. And for sure, I've never had a lack of blood to trail if deer is not DRT.
FWIW...the down side is I always have to order them directly from Barnes or online from 'Cheaper Than Dirt', Midway, BPS or Cabellas
etc. cause most local places around here don't carry them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> dp


you just wanted some free likes. triple posts.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> you just wanted some free likes. triple posts.
> sherman


Lol! Computer's been acting crazy all day while on OGF. Keeps kicking me out as well as rebooting to site at will.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is what a Barnes bullet looks like after it killed a 10 pointer.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 334739
> 
> This is what a Barnes bullet looks like after it killed a 10 pointer.


Got a few like that also and gonna try some in the 444 marlin I got from you , Barnes in the marlin should crush anything !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yep. The 444 and Barnes bullets should kill about anything that walks.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Can't believe nobody has mentioned the now out of production Savage smokeless powder ML. Best ml going in my opinion. Five of my buddies have them and I know one of the guys on here has a couple of em. I shoot the Barnes Spitzer soft point 300 gr 45-70 bullet pushed by 58 grs of N120 powder with the Orange MMP 458/50 Sabot....Never had a deer walk away when punched with this load. This is a long range load also....


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Found a pic of my muzzle loader set up with bayonet...
(Modeled by "She Who Must Be Obeyed)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Can't believe nobody has mentioned the now out of production Savage smokeless powder ML. Best ml going in my opinion. Five of my buddies have them and I know one of the guys on here has a couple of em. I shoot the Barnes Spitzer soft point 300 gr 45-70 bullet pushed by 58 grs of N120 powder with the Orange MMP 458/50 Sabot....Never had a deer walk away when punched with this load. This is a long range load also....


I bought one but after my 3rd or 4th misfire I gave it away. I now use the tc encore. i've been using it for at least 10 yrs without a misfire.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

chadwimc said:


> Found a pic of my muzzle loader set up with bayonet...
> (Modeled by "She Who Must Be Obeyed)
> 
> View attachment 336093


Dang, do you gut them or shoot them first? I'd listen to that model for sure.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

bobk said:


> Dang, do you gut them or shoot them first? I'd listen to that model for sure.


The lass in my avatar? Pffffttt!!! I can take her. Any time. Any where. If she wants to go...






I'll fetch the car and drive...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> I bought one but after my 3rd or 4th misfire I gave it away. I now use the tc encore. i've been using it for at least 10 yrs without a misfire.
> sherman


Never had a misfire....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Never had a misfire....


I don't remember the powder I used but it was one they recommended. maybe I should have tried the other one. the powder could have been my problem with misfires.
sherman


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

My Ol Knight MK-85, 54 Cal. (Retired) has sent many (Deer, Moose, Elk, Bear and Caribou) to the promised land.


----------

